# Ginseng Wine



## LindseyGrapes1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever made or even tasted Ginseng Wine? What is it like? I'm looking for a recipe as it looks like I have a source for Ginseng. So..... why not?


----------



## Waldo (Jun 20, 2010)

I have never heard of it Vicki and tried Googling a recipe but no luk there. You might try a small batch using Welches white grape concentrate and add some Ginger to it and see how it turns out or maybe even a Reisling kit with Ginger addded would be good..I just really dont know


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 20, 2010)

That sounds like a great idea Waldo


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jun 21, 2010)

Meads are often made with herbs or tea added - that might be something to consider as well.


----------



## vcasey (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with Brewgrrrl about considering a mead. However, you could follow this recipehttp://www.finevinewines.com/DandelionRecipe.htm for dandelion wine and use the Ginseng instead. Good luck and lets us know what you decide.


----------

